# Alignment issue



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I have about 25,500 on my 04 M6 GTO. 

Had it since 22k, looked at the tires today front 2 tires are eaten up bad on the inside, I see belts on them, Looked fine when I got it and ok when I changed the oil about 23k. I dont recall jumping any curbs and the car isnt pulling. 

I remember someone saying something about alingment issues, anything I need to be looking at here


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Strut Rub. Take it to the dealer.... Try a warranty claim. If was aligned at a dealer you should be in luck. If done at an alignment or tire center, they will undoubtedly blame them.

This is a common problem reported by a host of people on this forum... 

If you got this car at a dealer, they should be making this right.*


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Strut Rub. Take it to the dealer.... Try a warranty claim. If was aligned at a dealer you should be in luck. If done at an alignment or tire center, they will undoubtedly blame them.
> 
> This is a common problem reported by a host of people on this forum...
> 
> If you got this car at a dealer, they should be making this right.*


This is gonna be interesting, I got it at a non Pontiac dealer, wonder if I should try the one my extended warrenty is through or the Pontiac dealer


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Taxman said:


> This is gonna be interesting, I got it at a non Pontiac dealer, wonder if I should try the one my extended warrenty is through or the Pontiac dealer


*
IMO.... this is the approach I would use......

Go to the dealer you purchased it through and inform them of the problem. Tell them that there is a strut rub problem, and GM is aware of it and ask them how they plan on making it right. 

If you have an extended warranty and you did nothing to the front end, I do believe you have new tires and an alignment coming to you. 

Love to hear how you make out*.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll be there sometime this week to see


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Went to the dealer I got it through, they sent me to Pontiac dealer since its under manfact warrenty still. 

Said they could see where they were rubbing, tomorrow ir Fri hitting up dealer


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Went to the dealer today, the person who approves warrenty work is out, until SOMETIME next week. They had never heard of an issue like this, they said.

They could look at it and do work on it but I might have to pay if warrenty person said it was not in warrenty, if I did that I kniw it would be out and Id be stuck paying.

Called GM, had a Mariam Garcia called me back, was going to see about getting dealership to approve it possibly get me something to drive while waiting. Waiting on a call back since 1pm EST. Also found about an Acblower issue to have looked into.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

3k miles after getting it,tires looked new then.

Passenger 












Driver


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

That's not strut rub, that's front end alignment. I noticed my front tires were starting to get thin on the tread on both inside edges. I rotated from front to back after a realignment and now should be able to go to about 40,000 mi. before tire replacement. -Jim


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Spoke with someone at another dealer, they had seen car had been in approx 4 times with the previous owner for front end issues.


Had the same thing with my 95 impala when I had it could never get or keep it in alingment


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If it is a strut rub problem you will see the evidence on the strut itself. It will be nice and shiny. The pics indicate an alignment problem. If you can see the chords and the tires look chewed up look at the struts for the rub marks.*


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Took it to a diffrent dealer today who has to have someone else look at it before they can work on it.

They told me to call GM cust care to try and get something done, supposed to get a call back tomorrow, again.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck on Alignment warrantee! I bought mine new and they told me first 3k only they aligned my car 8 times and still pulls to right. Been trying to get District manager to look @ car since JAN, just told me 2wks 3wks ago and to stop calling they would call me.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Holden said:


> Good luck on Alignment warrantee! I bought mine new and they told me first 3k only they aligned my car 8 times and still pulls to right. Been trying to get District manager to look @ car since JAN, just told me 2wks 3wks ago and to stop calling they would call me.


I am getting very tempted to sell mine and run from it, doesnt seem like something that will be easily resolved.

One of the reasons I went with a newer car was for less problems with it, and less concerns of getting stuff fixed and watching it.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the exact same issue. I had the alignment checked, they said it was right-on, but toe in a bit. They set it toe out just a little bit but said it was in spec. All four tires were just like yours (I had been rotating them every 5 k, but it apparently wasn't enough). I just replaced my tires with Blizzaks for the winter, and I'm going to keep an eye on them. If they wear prematurely in the same pattern, I'm going back to the dealer to get this resolved.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Well I talked with GM again on call number 19 now

They are going to do alignment on it, no promises on tires yet.

Should be done sometime next week


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Inside edge front tire wear is not an alignment problem, but a result of the aggressive alignment used on these cars. I read the same thing on the Vette and CTS-V forums almost daily. 

With the relatively large amount of negative front camber dialed into the factory alignment, the inside edge of the front tire gets dragged down the street when driving straight, particularly when combined with a slight toe out. FYI, I wore out the inside edge of my 02 Z06 tires in 3k miles. :lol: 

If you want to minimize this problem at the cost of handling, there is some tolerance to the factory specs. Reduce the front negative camber to the lower end of the factory tolerance and set front toe to zero. I forget the exact GTO alignment specs, but if someone digs them up I can offer you a more specific suggestion to minimize front tire wear. :cheers


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok they alingned it, said it was out.

Cannot see any problem causing the random overheating alarm though


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7512&highlight=cautionary


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Prev alingment

Left Front Right Front
Camber -0.9 Camber -1.2
Toe .81 Toe -0.88

I didnt get sheet with current one


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Taxman said:


> Prev alingment
> 
> Left Front Right Front
> Camber -0.9 Camber -1.2
> ...



That'll do it.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That'll do it.




Looking back its been in before for same issue. Lets hope it holds this time.

The search for a replacement for it hasnt went well


----------

